# Waders? (espec. Banded)



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Looking to replace my cabelas dry plus breatheables, and it appears I can no longer get them in my size (14 king/tall). Looking at the banded red zone, though $450 is a lot to shell out. Anybody got experience with these? I did find a thread on them here, but I think it dated from 2012, and things may well have changed.

Any other recommendations for large (breatheable) waders?

It's good that Sitka doesn't make them in my size so I'm spared the temptation of $1000 waders!


----------



## Slimjim338 (Sep 9, 2016)

You won't be disappointed in Gator waders. I struggled with finding waders that were long enough and didn't stretch at the seams. Gator waders have been the best fit so far. They have King/Tall/ Stout models. 
I don't have much knowledge on the Banded models. 

https://www.gatorwaders.com/collections/hunt-waders-bibs?constraint=mens


----------



## riskybiz09 (Oct 3, 2016)

My banded red zone waders i bought last year leaked the same year the last day of the late split.. never going back. 

Just my opinion, but if they're that expensive they should at minimum last a year.. Not to say that it would happen to you, but my experience was not good, even with their customer service/warranty team. I wasn't ridiculously hard on them either, just normal waterfowling, walk in hunts (not through prickers) and boat hunts. 

They said that i had to send them back and that they would put them through a test to see if it was my fault or a defect. I didn't attempt to return because I was so frustrated. I chucked them in the dumpster and started researching. My only thought that could have been my fault was the way they were stored.. ( feet down on a coat hanger in the garage) 

I've read a lot of good things about the Gator waders and I almost went that route. Instead, I took a chance on the Lacrosse Wetlands 1600G breathables. Scheels and Midway USA have them for 239.99. I love them so far. Fingers crossed they last the season and beyond.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

The Lacrosse look good, though only insulated ones available, which I've never had. Am I going to roast on early season warm days, or do they wick moisture well enough to compensate?


----------



## riskybiz09 (Oct 3, 2016)

Shupac said:


> The Lacrosse look good, though only insulated ones available, which I've never had. Am I going to roast on early season warm days, or do they wick moisture well enough to compensate?


Personal preference on that front, but For what it is worth, I wore them last weekend (72 degrees) with shorts underneath and I was fine. If you’re a heavy sweater I would lean on the side of caution. I bought mine with the understanding that September hunts in the 70’s-80’s would only last so long before temps start to dip. 



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## U.P.WoodChuck (Aug 4, 2018)

Take a look at high N dry waders. I'm gonna pick a pair up this winter I think. They have kevlar reinforced knees and butt I believe.
https://www.hndoutdoors.com/


----------



## flatslyfe (Mar 11, 2018)

Don't waste your time with banded breathable, mine leaked after the first year as well. Look into drakes breathable!


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

I would try the LL Bean breathables.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Would try LL Bean, but nothing in my size. Going to give the high 'n drys a shot.


----------



## Hookernuts (Mar 2, 2019)

This reminded me of a time when I didn’t have any socks and put them on anyway. I looked like a real clown at a rest area trying to get them off. It was like they were glued to my feet. Good times


----------



## webbedconnection (Jan 13, 2006)

Ok, although my Avery Rep denies it, I believe Banded had a bad run of Redzone Waders last year. Any of my customers that had a problem, I just gave them a new pair of waders. I dealt with Banded, so my customers didn't have to wait for replacement waders during hunting season.
This season, Banded has changed the design of the Redzone Waders; 60% less seams, new seam technology, new clog-sole boot, more 'brush guard' and a 2-year warranty.
They have improved them. Jeff at WebbedConnection


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

webbedconnection said:


> Ok, although my Avery Rep denies it, I believe Banded had a bad run of Redzone Waders last year. Any of my customers that had a problem, I just gave them a new pair of waders. I dealt with Banded, so my customers didn't have to wait for replacement waders during hunting season.
> This season, Banded has changed the design of the Redzone Waders; 60% less seams, new seam technology, new clog-sole boot, more 'brush guard' and a 2-year warranty.
> They have improved them. Jeff at WebbedConnection



Bring a few to Pointe Mouillee so people can look at therm


----------



## webbedconnection (Jan 13, 2006)

DecoySlayer said:


> Bring a few to Pointe Mouillee so people can look at therm


If the weather co-operates, I will!


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

webbedconnection said:


> Ok, although my Avery Rep denies it, I believe Banded had a bad run of Redzone Waders last year. Any of my customers that had a problem, I just gave them a new pair of waders. I dealt with Banded, so my customers didn't have to wait for replacement waders during hunting season.
> This season, Banded has changed the design of the Redzone Waders; 60% less seams, new seam technology, new clog-sole boot, more 'brush guard' and a 2-year warranty.
> They have improved them. Jeff at WebbedConnection


Wonderful... so I should expect that my new waders last year will leak the first time I put them on?


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

I got the frog togg grande refuge and I love them. Wore them steelhead fishing the spring and was surprised how warm they were. It was also nice when you got outta the river for a break they were instantly dry instead of cold and damp like neoprene


----------



## Riverdude (Dec 21, 2017)

My 12 yr. old Patagonia $300 waders finally started leaking.
They sent me a brand new pr. of $400 waders for free.
They were at my house in 2 days.
Best customer service ever.


----------



## Ender (Dec 6, 2005)

+1 for LL Bean breathable waders, closest to what you had. I actually prefer them over my old Cabelas Dry Plus.


----------



## webbedconnection (Jan 13, 2006)

FISHMANMARK said:


> Wonderful... so I should expect that my new waders last year will leak the first time I put them on?


Nope! Some had an issue and some didn't. Try they before hunting season!


----------



## the_skog (Jan 19, 2006)

USIA! All custom. Boots up to size 22. I am 6’5” 250lb and the L/tall size 14 are a good fit. I think it took 3 weeks to get so still time before season.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

webbedconnection said:


> Ok, although my Avery Rep denies it, I believe Banded had a bad run of Redzone Waders last year. Any of my customers that had a problem, I just gave them a new pair of waders. I dealt with Banded, so my customers didn't have to wait for replacement waders during hunting season.
> This season, Banded has changed the design of the Redzone Waders; 60% less seams, new seam technology, new clog-sole boot, more 'brush guard' and a 2-year warranty.
> They have improved them. Jeff at WebbedConnection



I didn't take your advice and try my waders before the season. In fact, I didn't even need the waders until this weekend. Sure enough, my Banded waders leaked in the crotch, 13 months after purchase. Macks told me to send them back, I give them props for that. 

This sucks because I really liked the waders. Now to start the research all over again.


----------

